# Teaching in China - Thoughts/Opinions of Placement Schools



## dpudder69 (Apr 19, 2013)

Greetings,

At the end of August, I will be heading to China for a teaching opportunity. I just received my choice of placements and I was wondering if anyone would be able to give me their honest opinions albeit good or bad.

Here are the choices that I have available to me:
1. Shanghai High School International Division
2. Shanghai Jin Cai High School International Division
3. Sinopec Management Institute in Beijing

For the high schools, I really haven't seen many great things although I know that kids will be kids no matter where you go in the world. I do know that the Sinopec Management Institute is corporate training and working exclusively with adults, so that could be a huge plus.

But none-the-less, I'm very interested in hearing any opinions about the placements I've named above. 

Thanks for your assistance!
David


----------



## juggalos1stxmas (May 14, 2013)

Adult training means working evenings while the other two are a coin flip. Personally I'd skip Beijing.


----------



## cghislaine (Feb 24, 2014)

*English lessons Beijing*

Hi Thread,

So are you in Beijing now ?
If so, I'm looking for english lessons in Beijing for a chineese friend, about 4 hours a day. Would you be interested ?
Thanks
Ghislaine


----------

